# Algae ID



## Richardod (25 Jan 2018)

Does anyone know or recognise what is growing on the moss it is like a lime green substance. It is mainly on the moss but also on a couple of plant leaves
Everything else in the tank seems ok I'm not losing fish .
Any advice on what I can do to clear it for good.
Tank in Co2 injected and the PH profile seems fine I test it every other day.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jan 2018)

I maybe wrong but it looks suspiciously like cyanobacteria (blue-green algae).
On the whole it looks a bit murky in there and the plants appear to be partially covered in a film of sediment and or diatomaceous algae here and there.

Aside form Clive's sage advice, it possibly points to a high organic load...have you disturbed the substate recently?
Regardless, I'd be inclined to syphon the algae and sediment out, and carry out some house keeping maintenance including several substantial water changes and a complete filter clean.


----------



## Richardod (25 Jan 2018)

i havent disturbed the substrate the water is a little cloudy and there is a film on the surface I have no idea why, the filter is clean and I change 50% water every week.
The water should be crystal clear


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jan 2018)

Hello,
        FYI I separated these posts to it's own thread because it was unfair to the OP. In fact i did not realize that these photos were from a completely different tank and poster. In future, please do not hijack other peoples threads as it is difficult enough to keep track of the OP's problems. 

As Tim mentions, the algae present appears to be BGA which is typically a deficiency in NO3. 
Please therefore provide complete information as to whether the tank is a CO2 enriched tank, the lighting specifications and any other pertinent data.

We have no idea what the history of this tank is and we cannot assume any details just from the photos. You must provide specific details about your processes and your configuration in order for us to return relevant advice.

Cheers,


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2018)

ceg4048 said:


> In fact i did not realize that these photos were from a completely different tank and poster


Me neither...thought it was a bit strange. 
I'm sure we'll get to the bottom of problem though, just post the info Clive has requested.


----------



## Richardod (27 Jan 2018)

Firstly I am extremley sorry for posting on the wrong thread , it certainly was not my intention to hijack it and thanks for putting me right.

Ok so 

*Tank Profile*


Co2 on 12.00 off 21.00


Lighting I use a Juwel Helialux LED Day + Night Control

Following profile:

Dawn – 14.00 – 15.00 White 5% Blue 60%


Sunrise- 15.00 – 17.00  White 90% Blue 100%


Sunset- 21.00 – 23.00  White 10% Blue 60%


Dusk- 23.00-23.55 White 0% Blue 15%


Sorry if you are not familiar with this lighting unit basically the lights start getting brighter at 14.00 until almost dark at midnight.

They are at their brightest for about 5 hours

PH is roughly the same every time i test 7.3 gas on 12.00  dropping to  6.5 as  light approaching brightest 16.00 ( drop checker always a light green colour )


Tank is a Juwel Trigon 190


Substrate is tropica.


Filter is  Jbl cristalprofi e1501 which I supplement with a circulation pump ( on same time as gas 12.00 off 22.00 one hour after gas)


The ferts I have been using are from Aquarium plant food ( i make up two 500ml botles at a time )

*          Macro Solution*

·        6tsp Potassium Nitrate

·        2tsp Potassium Phosphate

·       9tsp Magnesium Sulphate

·        500ml Water

*          Micro Solution*

·        2tsp Chelated Trace Elements

·        500ml Water

·        *Dosing*:

·        Macro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water) I dose 40ml
         Micro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water)  I dose 40ml
          50% weekly water change.

I hope this covers everything.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Jan 2018)

Hi,
 Thanks for your understanding and for the additional information. 

Typically, when you are dosing EI levels of nutrition and still experience nutrient related issues, then the root cause can be attributed to poor Flow distribution. If you are following the 10X rule, then the only remaining possibility is poor distribution. This assumes the lighting is not over the top. Of course, without a PAR meter, that is also an unknown. LEDs are often brighter than we think, so it might be a good idea to reduce the intensity to a maximum of 30% power until you solve the problem

Triangular tanks are always an awkward proposition as relates to distribution and this is exacerbated by it's large size.

It appears, just from the plant mass that you were able to grow the plants fine for a while and that the algae is a more recent occurrence? 
Did you recently purchase this light, or have you been using it with the same programming?

Diatoms normally do not appear after the tank is matured, so something dramatic and unusual has occurred, which normally involves light/flow/CO2.

The pH drop of 0.8 is pretty good, but if the gas ON time is 12:00 and the drop to 6.5 occurs at 16:00 then there might be a problem there as it should not take 4 hours to drop the pH.

I'm assuming you have a normal KH, somewhere around 4-8 dKh?

As i mentioned, it seems you have beenable to grow the plants and keep them healthy until now but perhaps it's necessary to review these items to see if you can recover their health.

Do you have a sketch or photo of how your filter outlets and pump outlets are positioned?

Cheers,


----------



## Richardod (27 Jan 2018)

It appears, just from the plant mass that you were able to grow the plants fine for a while and that the algae is a more recent occurrence?  ---- Yes it has been more noticeable in the last fortnight ( tank is about 3 months old)

Did you recently purchase this light, or have you been using it with the same programming?  ------- same lighting since tank started.

I hope the below picture give you some idea.

Filter outlet / inlet at back of tank. outlet pointing straight towards front of tank Co2 diffuser directly under filter inlet using external filter as reactor.

circulation pump  on the left hand  side pointing towards front of tank

tested nitate today and is virtually zero


----------

